# Finishing Jig/Stand for Doors



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Had a couple doors to finish and didn't want to fight finishing a side at a time, so I came up with this jig. The same thing could be done using saw horses, but I had a couple three foot 2×4's, so I used them and some other scrap to make this.

The pipe is just conduit and is secured in the pieces of ply by way of a screw. The pipe slips in a hole I drilled in the door ends. However, the doors are heavy and I didn't want to put all their weight on the (approx. 3/8" walls around the holes I drilled, so I drilled holes in plywood scraps and screwed those onto the end of the door.

The door spins nicely for sanding and finishing both sides.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

Nice, I worked for a guy who made one similar but the doors were upright and you could put four on each one ( it was kinda a pain). But he painted them 15-20 at a time. That's a nice set up for what your doing I think. Looks like it work for large panels to. A door on a bbq spit, I like it. If you ever have more than a few you can stand them on 2 bys at 45degre angles and nail another 1 by across the top, we called racking doors, works great for multiple doors.


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thats very cool! Nice job.


----------

